#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-02
<xander21c> Holas
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c
<xander21c> q novelas?
<brillantejcoh> pues ahora googleando buscando algo de accion hasta q den mi peli de la semana
<brillantejcoh> :)
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> yo sigo sorprendido con jaunty
<brillantejcoh> eso es un dicc?
<brillantejcoh> verdad
<xander21c> no es 9.04
<xander21c> ubuntu 9,04 en alpha 5
<brillantejcoh> hummmmmmm
<brillantejcoh> ya lo tas viendo
<xander21c> usando
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> si esta bravazo
<xander21c> reconocio mi tarjeta wifi sin roches
<xversus> alguien que me ayude pls
<xversus> estoy con un problema
<xversus> es que quiero hacer una grabacion de mi descktop
<xversus> para un trabajo
<xversus> de exposicion
<xversus> y he utilizado el GTK_recordMYDESCKTOP
<xversus> y lo que pasa cuando voy a grabar me dice que
<xversus> error 256 y eeror en parsear  argumentos
<xversus> alguien sabe algo
<xversus> o como resolver este percance?¡
<EGCdigital> mm
<EGCdigital> ya se fue.
<EGCdigital> queria mas datos de su ubuntu
<EGCdigital> 32, 64
<neosergio> holas :)
<neosergio> feliz cumple nxvl
<dantrix> las
<xander21c> holas
<dantrix> hola xander21c recibiste mi correo
<dantrix> me respondes al correo
<mayito> alguien me puede ayudar instalar Ubuntu!??
<mayito> deseo saber como puedo instalar Ubuntu y Windows XP en una misma PC
<xander21c> mayto,  fue
<xander21c> si se puede
<mayito> pues como hago
<mayito> mi disco duro es SATA!
<mayito> de 160 GB
<xander21c> primero particiona tu disco
<mayito> pues ahora mismo lo tengo WINDOWS XP - que esta con 3 Unidades ( C - D - E )
<mayito> C (progrmas del Windows XP) D( Archivos que tengo )
<mayito> E (Quiero Instlar UBUNTU)
<mayito> sigues alli xander21
<mayito> :s
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> esta bien
<mayito> pero como lo hago
<mayito> pongo el CD
<xander21c> en el momento de instalar escoges la unidad E, recuerda de que capacidad es
<mayito> e instalo normal :s
<mayito> aa Ok
<mayito> es de 100 GB
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> recuerda hacer backup  a tus archivos
<mayito> que estan el Win XP
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> x precaución
<mayito> y por que??
<xander21c> mira esto http://ayudalinux.wordpress.com/2007/01/31/arranque-dual-con-windows-y-ubuntu/
<mayito> aa Ok
<mayito> Gracias!
<xander21c> tambien puedes instalarlo desde XP
<mayito> como
<xander21c> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_en_Windows
<mayito> Pues ya eh probado asi el UBUNTU
<mayito> pero no me gusto tanto
<mayito> asi que mejor decidi instalarlo como un S.O aparte
<mayito> y no dentro del Windows XP
<xander21c> ok
<mayito> pero dime
<mayito> solo inserto el CD
<mayito> y sigo los pasos de la instalcion de ubuntu
<xander21c> si
<mayito> Ok gracias
<xander21c> en la parte de la partición escoge la que tiene el tamaño de 100gb
<mayito> Ok pero dentro de la unidad E tengo algunos arichos
<mayito> archivos
<mayito> es necesario Borrar??
<mayito> pues ocuparan casi 10 GB
<xander21c> el instalador formateara la partición
<xander21c> si te son importantes guardalos sino dejalos y q los borre el instalador
<mayito> aaa Ok
<mayito> tienes MSN para agregarte
<mayito> es que me tengo que ir
<mayito> asi me puedas explicar mejor
<xander21c> gtalk: xander21c@ubuntu-pe.org
<xander21c> no uso msn
<mayito> Ok 8-)
<mayito> :O
<xander21c> escribete en la lista tambien https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
<mayito> ok
<mayito> Adios y gracias
<allll> sdfdzs
<xander21c> ?'
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-03
<jean170383> hola
<jean170383> alguien puede decirme como de instala anjuta en ubuntu
<jean170383> soy nuevo en esto
<Juanpe> sudo apt-get install anjuta
<EGCdigital> anjuta
<EGCdigital> meh!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-04
<soulseeee> qwewqe
<soulseeee> las les lis los lus
<dantrix_almorzan> las
<dantrix_almorzan> regreso en media hora
<dantrix> regrese
<maestro_xini> hola
<luvi> holitas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-05
<_DanN_> que tal amigos peruanos
<tk_xx7> hola..??
<tk_xx7> alguien sabe porque no hay acceso para las suscripciones de reparto de Cds?
<soulseeee> holas
<soulseeee> alguien por ahi?
<soulseeee> help :-(
<soulseeee> nxvl: estas?
<tk_xx7> ola soulse k paso
<soulseeee> holas
<soulseeee> oye de donde se baja el livecd de ubuntu
<tk_xx7> uhnm k velocidad tiene tu speedy
<soulseeee> 4mbps
<tk_xx7> 4Mb?
<tk_xx7> o 4Kbs
<soulseeee> 4 megabits per second
<soulseeee> mas de 400Kbps
<soulseeee> KBps
<tk_xx7> entonces lo bajaras rapido bueno espera busco la URl y te la  paso
<soulseeee> chevere gracias
<tk_xx7> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<soulseeee> me parece raro que no sea tan facil de ubicarlo en la pagina de ubuntu
<soulseeee> mmmm
<soulseeee> pero ahi sale el iso del ubuntu completo
<tk_xx7> bueno ahi esta solo le das la version que deseas y si kieres 32 bits o 64 bits
<soulseeee> cuando lo booteo no veo que me de la opcion de livecd
<tk_xx7> uhnm k raro ese es el link del liveCD
<soulseeee> ah ya se que paso
<soulseeee> es que yo me baje el de server
<soulseeee> debe ser el de desktop
<soulseeee> a ver
<tk_xx7> claro px jeje bueno vayas descargando ire un rato a ayudar a mi hermana
<tk_xx7> si sigues en el chat chevere
<soulseeee> jeje
<soulseeee> si claro voy a estar aca
<soulseeee> va ser una noche larga xD
<soulseeee> nxvl: oe reacciona !
<tk_xx7> weno k tal vas con la descarga ya la encontraste ?
<soulseeee> si claro
<soulseeee> estoy bajando :D
<soulseeee> en paralelo una imagen de winxp xD
<tk_xx7> quien como tu, mi velocidad a duras penas llega a 60kbs
<tk_xx7> ya probaste Kubuntu con KDE 4.2 ?
<soulseeee> nope, que tal?
<tk_xx7> esta muy bueno
<tk_xx7> al menos en cuanto a performance en juegos me va mejor k ubuntu
<tk_xx7> aqui juego sin problemas dota en el ombuserver
<soulseeee> oh
<soulseeee> yo quiero cargar mi wow aqui
<soulseeee> ayer sufri un poco en levantar el driver de nvidia
<soulseeee> pero ya parece que todo esta ok
<tk_xx7> tambien tengo el WOW pero me falta un buen servidor para jugar
<tk_xx7> me meti a uno que no es tan bueno y me aburro jugando soy lvl 4 jejej
<tk_xx7> tengo una Gforce 7300 LE 256mb cual es la tuya
<soulseeee> no se
<soulseeee> es un nvidia que viene con las lenovo T61
<soulseeee> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<soulseeee> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro NVS 140M/PCI/SSE2
<soulseeee> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.82
<soulseeee> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<soulseeee> ese debe ser
<soulseeee> xD
<tk_xx7> wee tienes una portatil jeje yo tengo una PC
<soulseeee> sipe del trabajo xD
<tk_xx7> cuanto tiempo llevas usando ubuntu
<soulseeee> mmm
<soulseeee> mmmmm
<soulseeee> a ver
<soulseeee> 3 dias seran
<soulseeee> facil 4
<soulseeee> no
<soulseeee> este es el tercer dia xD
<soulseeee> comence lunes
<soulseeee> se ve bonito
<soulseeee> pero me decepciono un poco que no sea tan plug and play
<tk_xx7> haha bueno te recomendaria leer tutoriales de como instalar ubuntu
<soulseeee> he tenido problemas por el video y sonido
<tk_xx7> luego que programas instalar
<tk_xx7> como actualizar
<soulseeee> oh
<soulseeee> en realidad yo si conozco linux xD
<soulseeee> hace unos anios era developer
<tk_xx7> que raro ahora con la version 8.10 te deberia reconocer los drivers a primera
<soulseeee> el video me puso como generico
<soulseeee> aunque creo que es por un tema legal que tu mismo tienes que instalar el software de nvidia
<soulseeee> y el sonido esta jodido en vmware
<soulseeee> donde yo tnego un xp
<soulseeee> por eso y porque ademas un programita no me corre en el vmware tnego que crear un dual boot
<soulseeee> para un winxp que soporte ese programita
<tk_xx7> probaste con Virtualbox?
<soulseeee> no en realidad
<soulseeee> pero lo que he leido es eprograma no funca virtualizado
<soulseeee> es un sophone
<tk_xx7> te lo recomiendo bueno al menos a mi me funciona bien
<tk_xx7> incluso ahora la version 2.1 soporta aceleracion 3d con Opengl
<soulseeee> bueno en mi vmware tb tengo la aceleracion 3d :P
<tk_xx7> ahhaa xD!
<tk_xx7> eso del sonido probaste en utilizar el ALSA
<soulseeee> el sonido funciona perfecto en linux
<soulseeee> el problema es en el vmware
<soulseeee> la maquina virtual produce el sonido pero distorsionado
<soulseeee> y eso me jode poner un sophone
<soulseeee> que aparte tampoco me anda porque no se instala en ambiente virtualizado por lo que me dijeron
<soulseeee> pero no tengo idea xq xD
<soulseeee> por eso creare una particion de 8gigas para un winxp con eso
<soulseeee> xD
<tk_xx7> que raro pero no pierdes nada probando con el VBox
<soulseeee> si tiempo xD
<soulseeee> si voy a estar probando en paralelo opciones
<soulseeee> pero igual ya por el trabajo necesito tenerlo ya sino me mentan la madre xD
<soulseeee> porque lo necesito para trabajar si o si
<soulseeee> si encuentor algo que me funcione elimino la particion y la monto en el ubuntu
<soulseeee> has usado gparted?
<tk_xx7> no tanto
<tk_xx7> solo para ver las particiones y nada mas
<soulseeee> oh
<soulseeee> sabes si tiene un proceso de chequeo para validar que el sector que se corta no tiene info?
<tk_xx7> umhnm la verdad no hize nada de eso jeje
<soulseeee> jejje
<tk_xx7> en este momento tengo  el gparted y no me deja hacer nada
<tk_xx7> supongo que sera porque toy en kubuntu
<soulseeee> cometo suicidio si me jode la particion xD
<tk_xx7> creo k para kubuntu es Qtparted o algo asi
<soulseeee> tienes que desmontar parece
<soulseeee> asi te deja modificar
<tk_xx7> por experiencia no desmontess nada!!
<tk_xx7> por desmontar perdi informacion valiosa en 60Gb
<soulseeee> si pero es la unica manera de modificar la particion
<tk_xx7> uhmn no tengo mucha experiencia con el gparted
<tk_xx7> por ahora conservo windows para trabajar con la suite Cs3 y desde ahi hago particiones
<soulseeee> oh
<soulseeee> pucha por instalar ubuntu me he tirado horas poniendo todo lo que necesito para trabajar
<soulseeee> espero que hoy sea el ultimo dia O_O
<soulseeee> y con este calor de la csm
<tk_xx7> te recomiendo instalarte el remastersys
<soulseeee> no es muy comodo :P
<tk_xx7> con eso puedes hacer un backup de todo tu sistema
<tk_xx7> y ya no tendras k hacer las actualizaciones ni nada
<soulseeee> ah
<soulseeee> buen dato
<tk_xx7> acabo de instalarme y lo voy a probar ya k ami tbm me incomoda eso de instalar actualizar paketes
<tk_xx7> y lo peor de todo no tener una buena conexion
<soulseeee> oh
<soulseeee> ya mejorara :P
<tk_xx7> chekate sobre el remastersys en el google de seguro te sera de gran ayuda
<soulseeee> si ya puse en favoritos la pagina
<soulseeee> haz proyectado algo desde un ubuntu alguna vez?
<soulseeee> funciona?
<tk_xx7> no entiendo eso de proyectado jeje se mas claro xD
<soulseeee> proyector
<soulseeee> :P
<soulseeee> normalmente proyectas powerpoint :D
<tk_xx7> aya claro el semestre pasado lleve mi CPU a la U
<tk_xx7> todos querian usar Ubuntu x lo de mi compiz xD
<tk_xx7> y mas con el pantallazo en la pared  jeje
<tk_xx7> a la primera reconocio el proyector no recuerdo k marca era
<soulseeee> chevere
<soulseeee> en que universidad estas?
<tk_xx7> en la UNSCH
<soulseeee> mmmm
<soulseeee> no reconozco las siglas O_O
<tk_xx7> soy de Ayacucho jeje
<soulseeee> oh vives un poco lejos :P
<soulseeee> y que estudias?
<tk_xx7> sep jejej
<tk_xx7> Ciencias de la Com.
<soulseeee> comunicacion o computacion? O_O
<tk_xx7> comunicacion
<soulseeee> oh como que no tiene que ver mucho con esto :P
<tk_xx7> si pero curioseando me gusto ubuntu y poco a poco me voy a costumbrando
<tk_xx7> fue dificil aqui son pocos los que usan Ubuntu
<soulseeee> oh
<tk_xx7> tu estudias algo referido a sistemas?
<soulseeee> estudio sistemas
<soulseeee> ya termine hace unos anios xD
<tk_xx7> bueno asi cualquiera xD! entiendes mejor estos temas
<soulseeee> si algo xD
<tk_xx7> tengo una duda
<soulseeee> yo desarrollaba en gentoo hace unos anios y me retire xD
<tk_xx7> acabo de poner en consola lshw
<tk_xx7> me sale info de mi hardware
<tk_xx7> y sale k mi DG31 es para 32 bits y mi procesador de 64bits
<tk_xx7> procesador E6750 C2D 2.66 Ghz
<tk_xx7> tu crees que pueda usar uubuntu para 64 bits?
<soulseeee> no se xD
<soulseeee> es un core duo?
<tk_xx7> si
<soulseeee> oki creo que si pueden
<tk_xx7> uhnm kiero probar jeje
<tk_xx7> sabes de alguna placa que sea de 64 bits?
<soulseeee> el mio es core duo y tengo ubuntu de 64 bits
<tk_xx7> k placa tienes
<soulseeee> no se
<soulseeee> esto sale:
<soulseeee>  description: Motherboard
<soulseeee>        product: 7663B64
<soulseeee>        vendor: LENOVO
<soulseeee>        physical id: 0
<soulseeee>        version: Not Available
<soulseeee>        serial: VF1LX86R15J
<soulseeee> es una laptop xD
<tk_xx7> uhmn chess me olvide de eso estas en LInux ??
<soulseeee> sipe
<tk_xx7> prueba en con sola con   lshw
<soulseeee> eso hice
<soulseeee> y acabo de pegarlo
<soulseeee> :)
<tk_xx7> uhmn ahi no sale si es 32 o 64 bits
<soulseeee> *-cpu description: CPU product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz vendor: Intel Corp. physical id: 6 bus info: cpu@0 version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz slot: None size: 2001MHz capacity: 2001MHz width: 64 bits clock: 200MHz
<soulseeee> "width: 64 bits"
<soulseeee> dentro de *-cpu
<tk_xx7> uhmn ahi dice lo de tu procesador que es 64 bits
<soulseeee> ya regreso voy hacer lo de gparted
<tk_xx7> ok
<tk_xx7> oe ya era tarde me voy a descansar nos vemos Soulsee
<soulseee> las les lis los lus
<dantrix> welcome to hthe jungle punk
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-07
<rdavila> hola gente!
<rdavila> queria hacerles una consulta, alguien conoce donde puedo encontrar soporte comercial para ubuntu aqui en Perú?
<rdavila> llevo un problema con la resolucion de la pantalla de mi laptop mas de 1 semana, he intentado 1000 formas, asi que he decidido que lo mejor seria pagar a alguien para que me solucione el problema
<EGCdigital> :o
<EGCdigital> no es necesario.
<rdavila> hola EGCdigital
<EGCdigital> cual es el problema de la resolucion?
<rdavila> disculpame, voy a reiniciar ahorita regreso
<EGCdigital> a oks!
<EGCdigital> gogogogo
<rdavila> bueno, regrese
<rdavila> EGCdigital: te explico mi problema de manera resumida
<rdavila> tengo una laptop thinkpad t61 con tarjeta grafica nvidia nvs 140m y pantalla de 15.4
<rdavila> el punto es que quiero poner la pantalla a una resolucion de 1280x800, pero dicha resolucion no me aparece en la lista de resoluciones disponibles
<rdavila> estoy usando el driver propietario de nvidia
<rdavila> he intentado de 1000 maneras modificando el xorg.conf, pero nada me anda
<rdavila> la resolucion mas optima que puedo alcanzar es de 1440x900, la cual es muy grande y por consiguiente me cansa la vista
<rdavila> ya llevo 1 semana tratando de solucionar algo tan simple y la verdad me ha estresado el problema este
<rdavila> por eso comentaba que estoy dispuesto a pagar por los servicios de alguien que me pueda ayudar
<rdavila> EGCdigital: disculpa, estas ahi?
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> aqui toy!
<EGCdigital> veamos deja leer :P
<EGCdigital> en el xorg.conf
<EGCdigital> deberia modificarse.
<EGCdigital> estas seguro que estan grgabdose los cambios?
<EGCdigital> *grabandose
<rdavila> aqui esta mi xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/410394
<rdavila> EGCdigital: si estoy seguro, no es la primera vez que juego con el xorg.conf
<rdavila> no soy un experto, pero ya tengo un par de años usan linux en general
<EGCdigital> ya veo
<EGCdigital> conoces el envyng?
<rdavila> aja
<rdavila> pero ya estoy usando los drivers propietarios ahorita
<EGCdigital> instalaste el driver que te recomienda ubuntu o el el de envyng?
<EGCdigital> aa oks!!
<EGCdigital> aparentemente el xorg.conf esta bein
<rdavila> claro, tengo la version 177 de driver de nvidia
<EGCdigital> deberia salirte ese tamaño
<EGCdigital> yo tengo la 183.
<rdavila> ese es el problema, deberia funcionar, pero no lo hace
<EGCdigital> tu lap es reciente?
<rdavila> es de junio del año pasado
<EGCdigital> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<rdavila> intrepid
<EGCdigital> el intrepid soluciono muchos errores.
<EGCdigital> que raro.
<EGCdigital> y probaste con otras distribuciones?
<rdavila> el problema es bien raro en si
<EGCdigital> quiza sea el hardware de tu equipo con el intrepid.
<rdavila> he visto otros usuarios que sufren por problemas parecidos
<EGCdigital> tu lap es ibm?
<rdavila> aja, bueno lenovo
<EGCdigital> el problema mas comun que he visto en laptops es el hibernar y suspender
<rdavila> supuestamente, deberia tener buena compatibilidad con linux
<rdavila> antes tenia una vaio, me funcionaba todo sin problemas
<EGCdigital> pues si deberia no he visto muchos problema con lenovo.
<EGCdigital> salvo esos que despues del gdm no entra el sistema.
<rdavila> en este caso, me parece que el problema va directamente con la tarjeta nvidia
<EGCdigital> hay una manera de forzar las x
<EGCdigital> ni bien inicias sesion
<rdavila> estoy seguro que si la tarjeta fuera intel no hubiera tenido esto, pero bueno...
<EGCdigital> en realidad Nvidia va muy bien
<EGCdigital> son raros los casos
<EGCdigital> y el tuyo es muy extraño
<rdavila> asi es, por eso queria una persona, que viera de manera dedicada este problema
<EGCdigital> habria que hacer un script
<rdavila> que tipo de script?
<EGCdigital> pero podemos llevarnos la tarjeta jojo
<EGCdigital> llevas 1 semana
<EGCdigital> mmm
<EGCdigital> imagino que paseaste por muchos post de ubuntu
<rdavila> asi es
<EGCdigital> y si pruebas con la version mas reciente del driver?
<rdavila> como hago para obtenerla?
<EGCdigital> en la pagina oficial de tu tarjeta esta para descargar.
<rdavila> en la pagina de nvidia no aparece el modelo de mi tarjtea
<EGCdigital> nvs 140m
<rdavila> solo hay modelo 130m y 150m, pero no hay la 140m :s
<EGCdigital> a ver dejame buscar
<EGCdigital> por ahi alguien debe tener ese modelo
<EGCdigital> "nVidia Quadro NVS 140"
<EGCdigital> verdad?
<rdavila> aja
<rdavila> creo que tendria que descargar este no?: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.29.html
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116515
<EGCdigital> ahi hay 2 soluciones
<rdavila> un toque, mejor voy a conectarme al irc desde la pc, ya regreso
<rdavila> listo EGCdigital ;)
<rdavila> ahora a instalar el driver entonces
<rdavila> ese enlace que me diste ya lo he leido
<rdavila> probe con ese xorg.conf, y probe obteniendo el EDID desde windows tambien
<EGCdigital> aaa oki
<EGCdigital> trata con el driver 180
<rdavila> por casualida recuerdas los pasos para instalar el driver?
<rdavila> recuerdo que tenia que desinstalar todo lo relacionado a nvidia
<rdavila> instalar los headers
<EGCdigital> si y la instalacion via consola.
<rdavila> pasarme al terminal 1, matar la X y proceder a la instalacion
<EGCdigital> no recuerdo y en la pg de nvida como que es una explicacion muy general
<rdavila> listo, acruzar los dedos nuevamente
<rdavila> aparentemente todo esta igual
<rdavila> no entiendo porque no me aparece para escoger la resolucion de 1280x800
<EGCdigital> =/
<rdavila> cuando le pongo 1280x800 en el xorg.conf, al iniciar las X se va a la resolucion mas alta que es 1680x1050
<rdavila> dentro de mi ignorancia, me parece que debe ser por la tasa de refresco
<rdavila> EGCdigital: volvi a generar mi configuracion mediante nvidia-xconfig, pero ahora al iniciar la sesion me aparece una pantalla con rayas verticales y horziontales
<rdavila> pero se llega a escuchar el sonido del inicio de sesion
<EGCdigital> :O
<shapord> Buenas
<EGCdigital> hola shapord
<shapord> Hola EGCdigital
<rdavila> no hay nada mas horrible que configurar el xorg.con y el servidor de correos grrrr
<shapord> te creo
<EGCdigital> T_T
<rdavila> a la miercoles, ya me aburrio esto
<rdavila> tendre que conformarme con 1440x900
<EGCdigital> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rdavila> y a esperar un install party o algo parecido, donde puedan ver el problema
<rdavila> EGCdigital: soy mas huaquero de lo que imagina ;)
<rdavila> gracias de todas maneras
<EGCdigital> jeje
<EGCdigital> okis okis no pro!
<EGCdigital> [KaMePlayer]  [METALLICA - The Day That Never Comes (Death Magnetic )] length [5:58/7:56]
<rdavila> bueno, me voy a vivir al mundo real
<rdavila> nos vemos gentita!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-10
<Mashimaro> buenas tardes
<Mashimaro>  tengo problemas con unbuntu karmic instalada en una pentium 4 demroa en iniciar como 4 min
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-12
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, vas a ser mentor en el GSoC?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, de que vas a ser mentor en el GSoC?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no se aun
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, yo voy a aplicar para que kirkland sea mi mentor y hare Testdrive Front End
<nxvl> \o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, Automatic client-server authentication for puppet
<RoAkSoAx> de ese seras mentor no?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-09
<Rahimset> ._.
<Rahimset> :S
<Rahimset> #windows
<Rahimset> plop xD
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-12
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> soy nuevo en linux e instale ubuntu en mi laptop con wubi pero no detecta mi tarjeta de red inalambrica
<ovejo> hay alguna forma de que la detecte?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-05
<carlosj2585> hola gente
<carlosj2585> la reunión es a las 8 o a las 7 :D
<carlosj2585> ?>??
<carlosj2585> a las 8 creo no?
<JoseeAntonioR> carlosj2585: A las 8pm.
<xander21c> Holas
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Hola!
<xander21c> meses q no estoy x aca
<carlosj2585> hola xander
<carlosj2585> jajaja iguales
<carlosj2585> años q no paso por el irc
<xander21c> ya probaron 12.04???
<carlosj2585> aun no
<druiz> buenas noches
<druiz> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> druiz: Hola!
<xander21c> carlosj2585:  ta gracioson, aunq el network-manager se raya a veces
<xander21c> hola druiz
<druiz> Hola muchachos,y la reunion?
<xander21c> druiz:  a las 20hrs :)
<druiz> chevere
<WilcarSistem> Probando micro
<druiz> Hola hola..1,2,3 probando probando :D
<viperhoot> Saludos, en unos minutos damos inicio a la reunión ;)
<AlbertoPariona> Buenas noches a todos
<xander21c> Listo :)
<carlosj2585> ya 8:00
<xander21c> siendo las 20:01
<viperhoot> empezamos o damos unos 5 min de tolerancia ?
<xander21c> 5 de tolerancia
<carlosj2585> sera 5
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> Yo creo que empezamos
<AlbertoPariona> Buenas noches a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Empezamos?
<carlosj2585> si, creo q si
<elmurci> ok
<xander21c> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Mar  5 01:07:01 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> como todos sabrán, el motivo de la reunión, es reactivar la comunidad
<viperhoot> en los últimos meses ubuntu-pe no ha tenido una actividad significativa
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair viperhoot xander21c
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot xander21c
<viperhoot> tanto online como offline
<druiz> al menos no como hace meses creo
<viperhoot> por eso el motivo de esta reunión, empezar a discutir ideas y tratar de involucrar a los aqui reunidos para, como digo, reactivar la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> La última actividad fue el Ubuntu Day que se realizó para Oneiric
<viperhoot> druiz: claro, hablando con algunos miembros en días previos surgieron algunas ideas
<viperhoot> se conversó sobre la posibilidad de formar equipos delegados para cada una de los servicios que mantiene ubuntu-pe en internet
<elmurci> mas q una zanahoria
<viperhoot> así como equipos para actividades fuera (charlas, presentaciones, etc)
<druiz> a mi de rato en rato me siguen pidiendo cds :D
<viperhoot> entonces para eso estamos ahora, para discutir ideas y concretar algunas cosas
<carlosj2585> si, hay personas q se contactan para tener sus CDs
<JoseeAntonioR> En especial ahora que ShipIt ya no se encuentra disponible, me imagino.
<viperhoot> yo sugiero que se empiecen a delegar la administración de los servicios web que mantiene ubuntu-pe (la web, los foros, la lista, el canal irc, etc )   y que un grupo de personas (de 2 a 3) se comprometan a mantenerlo, y en lo posible a generar actividad.
<carlosj2585> pero cuando se les dice q es 2x1 preguntan si no hay originales
<viperhoot> obviamente, se espera un compromiso de las personas que acepten la administración de estos servicios.
<JoseeAntonioR> Vamos de tema en tema, primero con la administración de servicios.
<viperhoot> no sé, sugerencias sobre este punto ?
<xander21c> wiki
<xander21c> web
<xander21c> irc
<xander21c> foros
<xander21c> eventos
<xander21c> pueden ser los equipos
<xander21c> o
<viperhoot> puede ser dos personas encargadas para cada uno de ellos
<viperhoot> yo puedo comprometerme con mantener tanto la web, como los foros, por ejemplo
<viperhoot> se necesitaria una persona que me acompañe en la gestión de ambos servicios y un grupo de dos personas para cada uno de los otros
<viperhoot> en este caso: wiki, lista de correos, canal irc, y probablemente se pueda incluir la presencia en redes sociales.
<viperhoot> Opiniones?
<xander21c> yo estoy de acuerdo
<druiz> viperhoot,tendrias que poner las responsabilidades concretas para que las personas eligan imagino
<JoseeAntonioR> Sería para convocar a las personas, y entre quienes se ofrezcan elegir, pero la idea me parece buena.
<viperhoot> druiz: claro, debería elaborarse un borrador sobre qué involucra cada una de las cosas, a grandes rasgos, la gestión (se le entregaría las claves de acceso) y velar por la buena administración.
<viperhoot> al ser un grupo de dos o tres personas por cada servicio a mantener, la tarea se torna más sencilla (tampoco es que ubuntu peru maneje grandes cantidades de información para que la tarea se vuelva complicada)
<xander21c> viperhoot: qdan cuentas @ubuntu-pe? para asignarle a los responsables??
<viperhoot> xander21c: claro que si, cuentas alojadas por nosotros o que hagan un reenvío a sus actuales cuentas de correo
<viperhoot> Ahora, como sugerencia, pienso que un requisito indispensable para el responsable es haber firmado el codigo de conducta a través de launchpad (una formalidad que considero requerido)
<xander21c> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> La firma del código de conducta es necesaria para poder contribuir, por ahí empezamos.
<viperhoot> ponemos entonces esto a votación
<carlosj2585> hay q definir los medios principales de difusión
<viperhoot> #vote ¿Estás de acuerdo con un cambio en la gestión de ubuntu-pe a dos personas para la gestión de cada servicio?
<JoseBot> Please vote on: ¿Estás de acuerdo con un cambio en la gestión de ubuntu-pe a dos personas para la gestión de cada servicio?
<JoseBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<viperhoot> +!
<viperhoot> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from viperhoot
<JoseBot> +1 received from JoseeAntonioR
<carlosj2585> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from carlosj2585
<ivancp> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from ivancp
<elmurci> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from elmurci
<WilcarSistem> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from WilcarSistem
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien más desea votar
<viperhoot> 1 minuto  más para la votación
<Guest35381> +1
<JoseBot> +1 received from Guest35381
<viperhoot> #endvote
<JoseBot> Voting ended on: ¿Estás de acuerdo con un cambio en la gestión de ubuntu-pe a dos personas para la gestión de cada servicio?
<JoseBot> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<JoseBot> Motion carried
<viperhoot> basicamente todos de acuerdo :P
<carlosj2585> entonces de acuerdo en ese punto
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> wiki web foros irc
<carlosj2585> y eventos
<xander21c> una vez ajusado este punto nos llevara al siguiente
<carlosj2585> q otros servicios mas existen??
<viperhoot> con esto ya tenemos un primer punto establecido, en lo que va de la semana redactaré las funciones de cada uno de los equipos y los interesados pueden enviar su deseo de formar parte de los equipos a un mail donde luego cada uno será publicado en una web y empezar a formar los equipos ;)
<ivancp> Propongo osticket para poder manejar los problemas y nuevos requerimientos
<ivancp> internamente claro
<xander21c> re validar el equipo
<viperhoot> carlosj2585: a ver, tenemos la web, donde se informa del equipo y qué es ubuntu, los foros de discusión, un wiki (algo descuidado), la lista de correos, el canal irc, un sistema de gestión de correos (junto con los otros servicios que da google apps con su @ubuntu-pe.org)  un sitio en launchpad (también muy desactualizado) y presencia en redes sociales
<xander21c> ademas del wiki
<viperhoot> como dice xander21c , el segundo punto a tratar es volver a ser calificados como un equipo oficial
<carlosj2585> entonces hay armar equipos
<ivancp> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Para ser aprobados por el LoCo Council hay unos puntos a seguir.
<JoseeAntonioR> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<xander21c> asi es
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahí pueden revisar todos los detalles.
<viperhoot> el principal requisito para ello es volvernos un equipo activo, es decir, realizar actividades de manera periódica y enviar reportes al concilio de ubuntu, para que vean que tenemos "presencia" y consideren nuestra oficialización
<xander21c> asi es
<viperhoot> esto es realmente sencillo, pero requiere del trabajo de todos como equipo
<viperhoot> armar actividades, presentarnos en algunos eventos de software libre que se aproximen, armar eventos propios, etc
<viperhoot> lo que se conoce como activismo
<xander21c> sobre el tema de actividad ya recibi invitaciones para ubuntu-pe para Linux Week en la PUCP y FLISOL
<viperhoot> los que ya ha asistido a eventos de software libre en algunas universidades sabrán a lo que me refiero
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: No es solo ir a actividades, sino *organizar* actividades
<xander21c> asi es
<viperhoot> xander21c: ese sería un muy buen punto de partida, además de que nos serviría para conocernos en persona entre todos ;)
<carlosj2585> sería interesante retomar los Install Party
<carlosj2585> por los lanzamientos de las versiones
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR:  al ir a eventos no promocionamos e invitamos a gente a ir a nuestras actividades
<viperhoot> xander21c: cuando es el evento de la pucp y el flisol? sabes?
<ivancp> primero lo primero
<WilcarSistem> creo que se viene la flisol en que se deberia participar como comunidad activa
<ivancp> terminemos punto por punto, sino esto va a extenderse hasta muy tarde
<viperhoot> podriamos armar desde ya un plan de trabajo desde ya de cara al flisol, el que sería nuestro primer evento como ubuntu-pe de este año
<xander21c> para la aprobacion necesitamos Servicios (web, wiki, foros) , actividades y documentar via wiki todo
<JoseeAntonioR> No olvidar actividad en el mailing list y en IRC
<viperhoot> o por qué no, una serie de charlas via irc relacionadas a ubuntu y al software libre, como se hace en la Ubuntu Open Week, pero organizada por ubuntu-pe , son sólo algunas ideas; )
<carlosj2585> se puede usar AnyMeeting
<xander21c> asi participan todos no solo los que estan en Lima
<carlosj2585> para hacer webinars tambien
<viperhoot> carlosj2585: claro, mientras más gente involucrada, mejor
<ivancp> entonces que los coordinadores de cada tema recojan las sugerencias
<viperhoot> después de todo, eso también es considerado al momento de querer oficializar el equipo
<viperhoot> alguien sabe cuando es el flisol de este año ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sábado 28 de abril de 2012, desde las 9am
<viperhoot> menos de 2 meses
<viperhoot> podriamos armar un plan de trabajo de cara al flisol también
<xander21c> PUCP Linux Week: 12 y el 16 de marzo
<viperhoot> por ahi podría ir nuestro primer evento como ubuntu-pe
<carlosj2585> que se presentaría en el LinuxWeek
<viperhoot> xander21c: el evento de la pucp está muy cerca como para poder armar algo como equipo pienso, quizá se podría ir y aprovechar el evento para conocernos.
<xander21c> true, puedo llevar algo del material q tengo
<xander21c> entonces en resumen:
<xander21c> debemos documentar nuestra actividades: fotos, participantes
<xander21c> estamos apuntando a una participacion formal en el FLISOL
<xander21c> ojo q el FILSOL Lima tendra dos sedes (alcanzamos para ambas o escogemos una de ellas)
<viperhoot> eso mismo
<viperhoot> al tener esos dos meses de tiempo , se puede presentar algo muy bien armado
<ivancp> eso dependera de nuestro coordinador
<viperhoot> conseguir material de difusión y cosas así
<viperhoot> ivancp: por el momento no hay coordinadores, ojalá que en lo que va de la semana la gente se empiece a animar a asumir cargos
<viperhoot> entonces, debe haber un equipo responsable de estas actividades también, especificamente de nuestro próximo evento, el flisol
<ivancp> viperhoot: insisto en eso para que lluvia de ideas no cayga en saco roto
<ivancp> viperhoot: si no hay entonces solo queda documentar las tareas y objetivos
<JoseeAntonioR> Paso a paso, no vamos a tener todo en un mismo día
<xander21c> asi
<xander21c> es
<ivancp> bien, entonces cuantos puntos nos queda definir?
<carlosj2585> bueno,.... ipmrevisto, tengo q retirarme
<viperhoot> ivancp: claro, ahora la idea es recoger todos los puntos en los que nos ponemos de acuerdo, no te preocupes que todo lo acordado en esta reunión será enviado a la lista de manera resumida, para que cualquiera que no estuvo vaya teniendo una idea de lo que aquí se ecordó.
<carlosj2585> espero volver a timerpo
<carlosj2585> :D
<carlosj2585> las disculpas del caso
<viperhoot> Entonces ¿Nos proponemos desde ahora una participación formal en el Flisol de este año a realizarse en el mes de abril?
<viperhoot> tenemos dos meses, y las coordinaciones debería realizarlas alguien en Lima
<xander21c> Creo q debemos mantener la reu en estos 3 puntos: * Armar equipos  | * Documentar para nuestra revalidacion | * Participacion formal en el FLISOL
<viperhoot> En este punto si no puedo apoyar, ya que no me encuentro en la capital por el momento
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Hay mucho que ver, si es posible vemos todo, si no, lo que se pueda
<viperhoot> xander21c: creo que por ahora acordamos sólo esos 3 puntos
<ivancp> no todos estamos en Lima
<Morell> en abril también es el el lanzamiento de 12.04...
<xander21c> 2 dias antes del FLISOL
<viperhoot> Morell: daba la casualidad de que los flisol y los lanzamientos de ubuntu eran con 2 o 3 días de diferencia, lo que es una buena noticia para interesar más a las personas ;)
<xander21c> este es el correo q me envio el l coordinardo del FLISOL
<xander21c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869232/
<Morell> viperhoot, ok
<xander21c> Juan Eladio Sánchez Rosa ya nos a apoyado en eventos y ademas es muy activo en la comunidad Mozilla ademas de Drupal
<viperhoot> xander21c: sí o sí tiene que haber gente en lima que de manera voluntaria ayuden en la participación de ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces, la comunidad va a participar?
<viperhoot> en este punto, tiene que ser para los que se encuentren en Lima
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR:  no he contestado de manera formal aun, queria q tengamos esta reunion primero
<xander21c> en los personasl puedo contar x lo menos 3 o 4 personas q siempren apoyan pero no somos suficientes
<viperhoot> Tendría que hacerse un llamado para voluntarios.
<xander21c> ok
<ivancp> que punto estamos discutiendo ?
<ivancp> Participacion formal en el FLISOL?
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Correcto.
<viperhoot> Está la intención de participar, lo que se necesitarían sería voluntarios
<JoseeAntonioR> Y hacer un formulario de registro de estos, para ver cuántos son
<viperhoot> Creo que este punto de la participación en el FLISOL lo tomamos como que sí participamos, siempre y cuando contemos con el recurso humano suficiente. Hacemos un llamado a voluntarios en lo que se pueda requerir, aún tenemos 2 meses para ir concretando nuestraparticipación.
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: ok... entonces cual va a ser la participacion puntual? (no muchas cosas para que salga todo bien)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: claro, yo puedo hacer el llamado a voluntarios y armar un formulario con datos de contacto en caso se concrete
<xander21c> viperhoot: google forms??
<viperhoot> ivancp: por el momento creo que nos concentramos en nuestra presencia en Flisol como primer evento de ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> xander21c: puede ser
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces se concreta la idea sobre la participación formal?
<viperhoot> tenemos tiempo suficiente para las coordinaciones, yo me comprometo con el llamado a voluntarios ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> #action viperhoot: Llamar a voluntarios para el FLISOL
<JoseBot> ACTION: viperhoot: Llamar a voluntarios para el FLISOL
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en partipar en el flisol, pero aun no sabemos con que vamos a hacerlo
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Por eso ,*idea*
 * ivancp esta pensando que hacer\
<viperhoot> Si, lo importante es que tenemos la intención de participar
<Morell> La participación me parece que sería casi obligatoria lo que se haga no dependería del grupo de voluntarios que se arme?
<viperhoot> vamos a ir avanzando en esa linea y  cuando tenemos algo concreto y los recursos suficientes aplicamos a esa solicitud de participar en flisol
<ivancp> Morell: creo que debemos uniformizar la participacion
<xander21c> Morell: las participaciones son mas sencillas de lo q parecen, pero si hay mas gente mejor
<Morell> ok
<viperhoot> Entonces lo dejamos en eso, hacer un llamado de voluntarios y conseguir algunos recursos (afiches, publicidad, etc) , si conseguimos eso, aplicamos nuestra participación al flisol
<ivancp> propongo: que se establezca una presentacion con cosas puntuales sobre las ventajas de usar ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Ambos puntos me parecen bien.
<ivancp> si uniformizamos la presentacion en todos los flisol tendremos algo, pero todos deben participar en la elaboracion de la presentacion
<ivancp> eso para empezar
<viperhoot> ivancp: claro
<JoseeAntonioR> No sé si podemos pasar a un siguiente punto, hay algo que me gustaría tratar.
<viperhoot> bueno, creo entonces  que ya notificamos los 3 temas que se debían tratar y hemos quedado en un acuerdo de intenciones
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: por favor terminemos un punto y sigamos con otro
<viperhoot> luego yo me encargo de hacer un resumen y mandar a la lista lo que se ha tratado
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Me parece que ya terminamos de ver lo del FLISOL, estamos dando vueltas ahí
<xander21c> creo q debemos concluir con estos 3 puntos para poder trajarlos bien y con plazos
<ivancp> ok, entonces da por terminado el punto con un pequeño resumen
<viperhoot> creo que ya tratamos los 3 temas que se planificaron en esta reunión
<viperhoot> ya llegamos a un acuerdo de intenciones.
<viperhoot> yo me encargo de hacer un resumen y lo mando a la lista para mantener a todos al tanto.
<xander21c> +1
<xander21c> creo terminada la reunion, seria buena idea presentarnos veo varios nicks nuevos :)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: coméntanos lo que querías agregar
<JoseeAntonioR> Quería hablar sobre el equipo en LP y la membresía.
<JoseeAntonioR> Primero, el equipo. La descripción me parece un poco larga.
<JoseeAntonioR> Se especifican los puntos sobre la comunidad, y los pasos para ser miembros, cosas que deberían estar en la Wiki.
<JoseeAntonioR> La descripción del equipo debería ser algo corto, y fácil de leer.
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: te refieres a la descripcion del #ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: el equipo en launchpad la maneja un miembro que ahorita no se encuentra
<JoseeAntonioR> Me refiero a la descripción de https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> sería consultar con él
<JoseeAntonioR> Aparte, la membresía de ese grupo.
<JoseeAntonioR> Opino que debería ser abierta, para poder tener un estimado de personas en la comunidad, y hacer un sub-equipo que se llame Ubuntu Perú Members.
<JoseeAntonioR> El segundo ya podría ser para miembros oficiales de la comunidad
<ivancp> osea que el grupo no es abierto? pucha estoy en shock
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: El grupo en Launchpad es moderado.
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: los miembros oficiales deben ser las perosnas q tiene reposabilidades
<ivancp> bueno... de todos modos hay que seguir adelante
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Según lo que he leído en la web, por tener contribuciones sustanciales a ubuntu-pe uno puede ser lo que se llama un miembro oficial.
<ivancp> estan aqui quienes han empezado el Peru LoCo  team?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: claro, ser miembro oficial dentro de ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: por eso propongo el cambio, creo q eso hace q la gente no se agregue o suene burocratico
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: A eso mismo me estaba refiriendo.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en este caso se pensaba que los que delegarian cargos serían miembros oficiales, pero como la comunidad ha estado inactiva, se debe empezar con cualquier interesado por ahora
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo de launchpad, puede cambiarse como dices, igual el miembro encargado del equipo allí está muy desaparecido :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Y dejar ese grupo como abierto, crear un subteam, y hacerlo moderado.
<ivancp> no somos los suficientes como para darnos el lujo de "hacerlo burocratico"
<Genelyk> mmmmm
<xander21c> ivancp: +1
<Genelyk>  resien llego
<Genelyk> Ola todos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: buena idea, podría considerarse hacer ello.
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces, cuestión de dejar sólo el grupo actual, como abierto
<Genelyk> alguien
 * viperhoot piensa que va a ser una yucaza contactar con Gonzalo Campos (el admin del equipo en launchpad)
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: como mininmo firmar el Codigo de conducta
<ivancp> viperhoot: creo que alguien con mas tiempo podria hacerlo perfectamente
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Tú también eres un administrador, así como Nicolás.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en la web de launchpad yo no tengo permisos
<viperhoot> pero trataré de ubicarlo
<ivancp> viperhoot: trata de hacerlo, por que caso contrario esta reunion va a ser por las puras
<viperhoot> ivancp: veré
 * Genelyk toy perdido alguien me pasa el log ?????
<JoseeAntonioR> El log estará disponible al final.
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmm
<Genelyk> XD !!
<viperhoot_> Genelyk: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/05/%23ubuntu-pe.html
<viperhoot_> bueno
<viperhoot_> entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair viperhoot_
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot viperhoot_ xander21c
<viperhoot_> creo que damos por terminada la reunión ?
<Genelyk> gracias Dante :D
<viperhoot_> ya tenemos claro cuales son las intenciones por el momento
<JoseeAntonioR> Queda también lo del FLISOL?
<xander21c> +1
<viperhoot_> mañana mando un resumen a la lista para los que no asistieron puedan estar al tanto
<ivancp> no creo que llegemos lejos si no logran "recuperar" los privilegios para administrar el LoCo en launchpad... la morgue puede ser un buen lugar para empezar a buscarlo
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: si, para lo del flisol, primero a buscar gente interesada en participar como apoyo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot_ Dame un momento para listar la idea.
<viperhoot_> ivancp: hahahahaha creo tengo su mail de contacto, con eso seguro retomo comunicación ;)
<Genelyk> si
<JoseeAntonioR> #idea Participación formal en el FLISOL de este año, a realizarse en Abril.
<Genelyk> necesitamos la pagina online en buenas condiciones T_T no me gusta el tema q tiene
<JoseeAntonioR> Y también más dedicada al LoCo, no a Ubuntu en sí.
<viperhoot_> Genelyk: hehehe si, ese es otro cambio que puede tener, por lo menos mantenerla actualizada
<viperhoot_> formato blog quizá
<Genelyk> te puedo ayudar en eso
<Genelyk> a mi opinion el tema del 2009 estaba bien
<viperhoot_> Genelyk: Si chequeas el log, verás que se van a formar equipos para la administración de los diferentes servicios, por ahi que puedes aplicar a la administración de la web
<ivancp> Genelyk: no interesa el "tema" si el contenido es casi nulo
<Genelyk> ivancp:  el tema importa muchos para los usuarios nuevos
<JoseeAntonioR> La página web es la primera impresión que la gente que recién se acopla tiene.
<ivancp> Genelyk: cuando buscas informacino (para solucionar un problema por ejemplo) te fijas primero en el diseño antes de leer la solucion?
<Genelyk> si les das un tema complicado... se confunden, la actividad  bajo cuando la migracion se completo
<Genelyk> ivancp:  viste el diseño q tenia la pagina de ubuntu-pe  haya x el 2008  2009 ?
<xander21c> un tema sencillo y facil de actualizar
<carlosj2585> hola, como queda la reunión...
<WilcarSistem> quit
<ivancp> Genelyk: no, pero igual no me enteré que existia por que NO HABIA CONTENIDO
<ivancp> WilcarSistem: estabas aqui?
<Genelyk> ivancp:  bueno deberias verlo
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp, Genelyk: Me parece que las dos cosas se tienen que cambiar.
 * viperhoot_ siente nostalgia por el año 2009 de ubuntu-pe, con sus foros "viejos" y todo.
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: de acuerdo con tigo
<Genelyk>  se buen año fue el 2009
<viperhoot_> Creo que la reunión ha concluído.
<Genelyk> izquierda login, en el medio las noticias, en la derecha los temas activos
<viperhoot_> Luego se notifica todo lo acordado aquí ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> #idea Cambiar tema de la web, y actualizar información.
<ivancp> entonces reunion terminada
<carlosj2585> volví... alguíen guardará la reunión
<carlosj2585> para ver el log ???
<JoseeAntonioR> carlosj2585: Habrá un log al final.
<carlosj2585> JoseeAntonioR gracias....
<carlosj2585> tuve q salir de improviso...
 * viperhoot_ cree que aún tiene el tema de ubuntu-pe de 2009 en algún lado, si se acuerda bien, se puede volver a ello con una instalación nueva de drupal.
<ivancp> estaré logueado las proximas semanas para ver que pasa
<viperhoot_> carlosj2585: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/05/%23ubuntu-pe.html
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> yo apoyo para q vuelve el tema  del 2009
<Genelyk> 2008 2007
<viperhoot_> Ya eso queda para discutirlo luego ;)
<viperhoot_> Es hora de retirarme
<Genelyk> okay
<ivancp> ok
<viperhoot_> por el momento ya tenemos una declaración de intenciones y un plan de trabajo para los próximos meses
<viperhoot_> les parece también si programamos reuniones cada 15 días para ir viendo como vamos avanzando ?
<Genelyk> seeee
<JoseeAntonioR> El primer y el tercer domingo de cada mes estaría mejor organizado.
<xander21c> si
<ivancp> cuando es la proxima reunion?
<xander21c> y mantener la lista activa
<carlosj2585> si, parece bien
<carlosj2585> cada 1er y 3er domingo
<carlosj2585> una reunión
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces se queda con primer y tercer domingo de cada mes?
<viperhoot_> perfecto entonces
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: marca la idea.
<ivancp> quedan 2 reuniones antes de abril
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot_: Lo marco como una acción.
<ivancp> no sé si llegaremos al flisol... pero bueno
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> #action Reuniones el primer y tercer domingo de cada mes.
<JoseBot> ACTION: Reuniones el primer y tercer domingo de cada mes.
<viperhoot_> ivancp: hay que hacer lo posible.
<viperhoot_> Listo ubunteros, me retiro, un saludo a todos ustedes y a trabajar por la comunidad ;)
<carlosj2585> entonces la sgte reunión será el 18 de este mes
 * Genelyk inicie mi xchat en windows y se vencieron los 30 dias...  Opera al rescate XD
<xander21c> si
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, la siguiente reunión es el 18.
<ivancp> Genelyk: deberias usar ubuntu
<Genelyk> mi lubuntu 12.04 q ayudo a testear, me voto kernel panic
<Genelyk> en la mañana y como resien llego me meti x windows
<Genelyk> jejej
<JoseeAntonioR> Creo que con esto damos concluido la reunión. El log se enviará al mailing list.
<xander21c> Genelyk: despues de la ultima update??
<carlosj2585> Genelyk: deberías usar VM
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias a todos por su presencia, y por los aportes del día de hoy.
<carlosj2585> Virtual Machines
<JoseeAntonioR> No se olviden que la próxima reunión será el domingo 18 de marzo.
<JoseeAntonioR> La hora también será coordinada por el mailing list.
<JoseeAntonioR> De nuevo, gracias por su presencia, y buenas noches.
<ivancp> Genelyk: las ultimas versiones solo en VM. (yo estoy con ubuntu 11.04)
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Mar  5 02:40:04 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-05-01.07.moin.txt
<Genelyk> carlosj2585:  no es lo mismo  una vm q una fisica
<Genelyk> vm q sentido tiene testear en una vm  ?  si las personas q lo instalaran lo haran en un entorno fisico
<ivancp> Genelyk: que sentido tiene "testear" las ultimas versiones si no las vas a usar
<carlosj2585> Genelyk: tienes razón, yo siempre hago testing en VM
<carlosj2585> y hago mis reportes en launchpad
<carlosj2585> y normal todo
<Morell> Genelyk, otra partición entonces...
<Genelyk> eso tengo un dual boot
<carlosj2585> o si no, otra particion para testing
<Genelyk>  :S
<JoseeAntonioR> Para los que desean, pueden ver un log de la reunión en el anterior link.
<xander21c> yo uso directo desde el alpha2 :)
<xander21c> en mi maquina
<carlosj2585> una partición con Ubuntu para producción, y otra partición con Ubuntu/Debian/Otra Distro para Testing
<roaksoax> o/
<Genelyk> no puedes encontrar errores de incompatibilidad  en una vm
<roaksoax> too late i guess
<roaksoax> lol
<xander21c> roaksoax: a los años q novelas??
<Genelyk> xq solo usa drivers de  vm mas no se conecta con periferico directamente XD
<roaksoax> xander21c: a los anios!! ahi noma.. trabajando como loco
<carlosj2585> pues para eso mejor una partición para testing
<ivancp> Genelyk: osea que solo usas linux para ver si atraca la tarjeta de video?
<ivancp> Genelyk: no te pases
<Genelyk> la mia es intel
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> lubuntu es para entornos ligeros
<AlbertoPariona> Hola todos
<Genelyk> no ayudaria mucho testear en una phenom o en un ix
<roaksoax> xander21c: tu?
<AlbertoPariona> es la primera vez que participo de una reunion via IRC
<Genelyk> y se supone q para eso se testea pa probar los perifericos
<ivancp> Genelyk: y que haces cuando ya sabes que funciona... regresas a Windows?
<Genelyk> sigo
<Genelyk>  todos los dias botan actualizaciones
<Genelyk> instalar y seguir usando normal  como cualquier entorno
<carlosj2585> AlbertoPariona: pues  hubieras entrado 1 hora y 44 minutos antes
<xander21c> roaksoax: igual aun ya tengo mas tiempo
<ivancp> Genelyk:  por cuantos dias?
<AlbertoPariona> en Febrero los DAT (Docentes de Apoyo Tecnologico) tubimos un taller de capacitacion
<AlbertoPariona> si los segui
<carlosj2585> :D
<AlbertoPariona> y me di cuenta que somo varios que usamos ubuntu
<Genelyk> ivancp:  no se prueba dias se prueba meses
<xander21c> Genelyk: intel t da roches?? yo tengo http://gdgt.com/hp/essential-notebook/420/ y funciona todo
<carlosj2585> ya bueno gente... la sgte reunión el 18... nos comunicamos!
<AlbertoPariona> por ello formamos la Lista de Uubuntu-dat
<Genelyk> xander21c:  solo ai un problema  q aun no soluciono con mi intel 815
<Genelyk> el audiiiiiiiiooooooooooo
<ivancp> Genelyk: tienes alguna review publicada?
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: a manya como les va con ubuntulog
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: *ubuntu dire
<Genelyk> review de q ?
<AlbertoPariona> recien formamos la Lista
<AlbertoPariona> los DAT damos apoyo tecnico a los colegios a nivel nacional
<AlbertoPariona> y hay muchos simpatisantes de Ubuntu entre nosotros
<Genelyk> xander21c:  ya nu me gusta la hp, ahora soy toshiba corazon :D
<ivancp> Genelyk: si haces testing todo el tiempo... por lo menos tendras algunos consejos publicados
<raulhugo> hey preguta
<raulhugo> a todos buenas noches
<raulhugo>  tengo una webcam genius
<AlbertoPariona> No se si Uds sepan que las laptops de OLCP para los niños de primaria usan SUGAR y las de secundaria usan Fedora
<raulhugo> y chesse no la levanta :S
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: consideren participar tambien en https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
<Genelyk> ivancp: consejos no, bugs uno q otro
<AlbertoPariona> si participo de la lista
<ivancp> Genelyk: donde estan?
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  es genius genius o es genius chinita?
<Genelyk> ivancp: supongo q en el launch ai lo ordenan
<AlbertoPariona> recien el MED enviara unas laptop Lenovo con Ubuntu
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: esperemos que  OLPC no termine como esa nota de "Huascaran"
<AlbertoPariona> solo es cambio de nombre
<raulhugo> video cam eye
<Genelyk> hagamos una campaña pa usar rasperry
<AlbertoPariona> pero la tecnologia continua
<AlbertoPariona> logico que cada gobierno entre y le cambie de nombre
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: continua sin usarse
<Morell> Genelyk, +1
<AlbertoPariona> bueno, eso es por la falta de capacitacion
<raulhugo> buena pregunta dice madein china
<AlbertoPariona> pero ahora los alumnos de primaria y secundaria empesaran a usar Linux
<AlbertoPariona> sugar, fedora, ubuntu
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  q version usas ?
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: me parece una idiotez q entran un gobierno y paraliza o cambia todo
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: no creo que sea falta de capacitacion... pregunta aqui mismo: quienes han sido capacitados antes de usar ubuntu?
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  de ubuntu
<Morell> AlbertoPariona, eso es parte de algún plan gubernamental?
<raulhugo> 10.04 long term
<raulhugo> sserver
<raulhugo> 64bits
<Genelyk> ahahaha mas tranka aun
<Genelyk> XD!
<raulhugo> see
<Genelyk> haber manda un lsusb
<AlbertoPariona> yo creo que nadie, necesite capacitarse. eso es parte de ser profesional
<raulhugo> e instalaco el cheese
<raulhugo> ok
<AlbertoPariona> pero el problema que en educacion la mayoria espera que se les capacite
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  para tecnologias nuevas  es bueno capacitarse  e ai la eficiencia
<raulhugo> Genelyk, Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0c45:6007 Microdia VideoCAM Eye
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: es FALTA DE VOLUNTAD!
<AlbertoPariona> eso si, falta de voluntad
<Genelyk> raulhugo: si funciona va salir negroooo
<raulhugo> la voluntad se transmite, motivando
<ivancp> raulhugo: para que le instalarías video camara en ubuntu server?
<AlbertoPariona> muchos desconocen que en youtube pueden encontrar videos tutoriales
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: ciertos sectores como educacion lo les gusta q se les exigan, y hacen marchas y huelgas
<Genelyk> xander21c:  no te olvides de la salud  esos  reclaman hasta xq les hacen trabajar 6 horas
<raulhugo> ivancp, es que es mi maquina de casa la uso para trabajar y a la vez para lolkear ps
<AlbertoPariona> yo diria que es una minoria que forma parte del sindicato
<ivancp> xander21c: AlbertoPariona: todos los sectores de educacion no les gusta q les exijan
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: en google esta todo, solo es buscar y leerse unas 3 o 4 webs y probar
<AlbertoPariona> particularmente yo y la gente que estudia y se especializa no creo
<ivancp> raulhugo: entonces instala ubuntu desktop pesh chochera
<AlbertoPariona> yo uso ubuntu hace mas de 4 años
<raulhugo> xander21c, claro pero, por más que paresca imposible a muchos docentes les faltan las competencias necesarias para buscar
<raulhugo> la informacion
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  ese chip sale negroo
<Genelyk> yo lo tenia en una disq micronics
<AlbertoPariona> quite windows server 2000 e ISA server, y le instale Ubuntu, y Squid como proxy y cache
<raulhugo> :S pucha que vaina
<raulhugo> :S
<ivancp> raulhugo: es recontra jodido instalar los componentes desktop en una distribucion server
<raulhugo> algunos funcan pero otros no :S
<raulhugo> pucha que vaina
<raulhugo> :S
<AlbertoPariona> tengo una pagina: www.usticperu.org
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  solo depencias
<AlbertoPariona> pero tengo problemas con la version del PHP, tengo que cambiarle la version del joomla
<Genelyk> raulhugo: pero entu caso es 64 bits ai si es mas fregadoo
<raulhugo> Yo creo y (disculpen que me meta asi de inproviso en la conversa) que lo mejor como activistas de FLOSS que podemos hacer es enseñarles a los profes a aprender como nosotros, buscando en google y apoyandonos en la comunidad
<AlbertoPariona> lo hare cuando tenga un tiempo
<AlbertoPariona> tienes razon
<Genelyk> raulhugo: es q les das mas chamba a los profes
<raulhugo> Genelyk, claro!
<raulhugo> pero
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: Server not found
<Genelyk>  si les pagan x enseñar loq saben . si les enseñan algo
<raulhugo>  bueno yo soy docente tambien
<Genelyk> no ganaran mas
<raulhugo>  y se que un docente que no sabe aprender no es docente
<Genelyk> asi q no ven al necesidad
<Genelyk> y aparte el cargamonton de los alumnos
<raulhugo> Un docente tiene que saber aprender de continuo y eso es algo que han olvidado la mayoría
<AlbertoPariona> la mayoria de los docentes todavia no son inmigrantes digitales
<AlbertoPariona> y ese es un problema
<raulhugo> AlbertoPariona,  "nativos digitales" diras
<raulhugo> claro inmigrantes perdon
<AlbertoPariona> nativo son los que nacen con la tecnologia
<raulhugo> ni a eso llegan
<AlbertoPariona> ok
<AlbertoPariona> esa es la realidad
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: la direccion correcta es http://www.usaticperu.org/ ?
<AlbertoPariona> si
<raulhugo> bueno, miren yo he epensado mucho acerca del problema educativo en el país y creo que, hay que trabajar con los profes que tengan la motivacion
<AlbertoPariona> tengo problemas con el PHP por eso no se ven los menus
<raulhugo> y luego enfocar los esfuerzos en las universidades
<raulhugo>  donde se forman
<AlbertoPariona> en la cantuta hay una buena comunidad
<raulhugo> osea, dirigir esfuerzos a los estudiantes de educaciond e san marcos cantuta, PUCP etc
<raulhugo> claro
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  ya se intento u,u
<AlbertoPariona> ellos me apoyaron cuando hice una feria de software libre
<AlbertoPariona> el 2010
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: dejame decirte que tu pagina NO TIENE NADA! (como decia Augusto ferrando)
<raulhugo>  a ellos es la voz desde ahora meterles el chip de que es necesario saber aprender rapidamente usando la tecnologia como herramieta
<Genelyk> pero las promociones se emocionan un par de años de ai lo dejan
<AlbertoPariona> el problema con el PHP
<AlbertoPariona> eso no deja ver los menus
<raulhugo> no todos
<raulhugo> yo soy cantuteño
<raulhugo>  ps
<raulhugo>  y ahora soy parte de la coordinacion nacional del flisol
<raulhugo> ^^
<AlbertoPariona> que bien
<Genelyk> weee
<raulhugo> claro les cuento algo que me sucedio hace un año
<Genelyk>  raulhugo habra mascota ?
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: no creo que sea problema del php
<raulhugo> queremos que haya mascota
<raulhugo> y un show teatral representando alguna escena reflexiva
<AlbertoPariona> si eso tambien me dijeron los del host
<raulhugo> ya identificamos a alguienq ue puede armar ese asunto
<AlbertoPariona> y en google busque el error
<raulhugo> :D
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: usa wordpress... y crea mas contenido... esta muy vacia tu pagina
<Genelyk> raulhugo: solo queria una masconta ,  el teatro naaa
<viperhoot> Hola hola, de que va la charla ?
<raulhugo> loq ue les quería contar es que conoci a una colombiana que era profe de arte y usaba gimp como herramienta en vez de photoshop, y la tipa era muy buena haciendo estilos con gimp.
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: no te preocupes del diseño (usa algo sencillo) preocupate mas del  CONTENIDO
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  alando de mascota del flisol
<AlbertoPariona> si
<AlbertoPariona> sorry, como hago para escribir en rojo??
<viperhoot> Genelyk, no es un loro ?
<Genelyk> y de como los futuros profesores pueden ser motivados al opensource
<Genelyk> en las universidades
<raulhugo> el punto es que la idea es que profecionales que no son tecnicos en sistemas se apropien de las herramientas y las compartan con otros
<ivancp> raulhugo: eso es lo que pasa cuando usas lo que tienes en el ubuntu
<AlbertoPariona> porque algunos nombres salen en rojo??
<viperhoot> AlbertoPariona, salen así cuando te responden directamente.
<AlbertoPariona> eso es privado? o es respuesta
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  depende al cliente de irc q tengas
<raulhugo> la vaina es identificar a los que hacen eso sin ser de las carreras realcionadas con sistemas etc
<ivancp> es cuando alguien te menciona  (aqui no te estoy mencionando)
<AlbertoPariona> hay ok
<ivancp> aqui si   AlbertoPariona
<AlbertoPariona> estoy usando la pagina
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  claro  abstracto
<Genelyk> solo saber q funciona y no  importar el como
<xander21c> señores fugo nos leemos :)
<raulhugo> claro
<raulhugo> ok Michael chaufa
<Genelyk> ya se jue
<raulhugo> Genelyk, claro!
<AlbertoPariona> nos vemos
<raulhugo> esa es la voz, por que nostros en realidad no somos los usuarios finales ps
<viperhoot> Pregunta, alguien aquí sabe usar Drupal /
<viperhoot> ?
<AlbertoPariona> solo joomla
<raulhugo> yo estoy en algo con drupal
<raulhugo>  dime
<viperhoot> es sólo que en la charla de hace un rato, se habló de volver al diseño anterior de ubuntu-pe  ,yo tengo la plantilla en algún lado, y podríamos portarlo a drupal 7
<viperhoot> algo algo puedo hacer, pero si hay alguien experto en drupal, pues mejor que lo haga esa persona
<viperhoot> total, mejor alguien que conozca bien
<Genelyk> salaoo  yo me meti en joomla ase 1 mes
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  y si lo  sueltas en la lista y alguienq lo lea capaz pueda ayudar
<viperhoot> buena idea
<raulhugo> pucha yo no puedo hacerme cargo de nada mas ya estoy viendo la web de apesol y la web del flisol
<raulhugo> :S
<ivancp> viperhoot: por que no entras al canal de #drupal o #drupal-es
<raulhugo> mas la chamba seglar
<ivancp> viperhoot: aya
<viperhoot> ivancp: puede ser, primero veré hasta donde la puedo adaptar yo, ya si en algo me cruzo, lo pongo a disposición de algún alma caritativa.
<raulhugo> animense ps a apoyar el flisol este año!!!!
<ivancp> raulhugo: cual es el objetivo para este año?
<raulhugo> el más grande de lima lo haremos en comas
<AlbertoPariona> creo que ningun año melo perdi
<raulhugo> el mismo de ubuntu
<AlbertoPariona> comas
<AlbertoPariona> estoy cerca
<ivancp> raulhugo: eso es todo?
<raulhugo> FLISOL para seres humanos
<ivancp> raulhugo: no tienen estadisticas de cuantas personas nuevas estan usando ubuntu año por año?
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  en drupal-es nadie  responde XD
<Genelyk> ya pase x esoo
<viperhoot> Genelyk: veré que hago.
<raulhugo> en el perú
<raulhugo> no
<raulhugo> ivancp, en el Perú no tenemos que yo sepa, ustedes son ubuntu pe deberían saberlo
<raulhugo> :Pç
<viperhoot> eso de volver al tema del 2009 como que me ha animado, pero eso es Drupal, y se tendría que venir abajo todo el sitio que tenemos hasta ahora.
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  los de ubuntu-pe no sabemos nada :D
<raulhugo> Genelyk, jajajaja
<raulhugo> bueno
<Genelyk> el q quiera q lo use , da igual mientas usen alguna variante  GNU/Linuz
<raulhugo> la cosa es
<raulhugo> esta
<ivancp> raulhugo: ha pasado una reunion para reactivar el grupo que esta muerto
<raulhugo> claro
<AlbertoPariona> pero aumentara ya que a todas los colegios llegara una lapto con ubuntu
<raulhugo> en apesol tenemos un proyecto llamado el libro blanco del software libre
<raulhugo>  que pretende generar esa clase  de investigacion
<raulhugo>  claro no solo de ubuntu
<roaksoax> viperhoot: o/ a los anios
<raulhugo> por otro lado siguiendo con el tema del flisol
<viperhoot> roaksoax: hola chochera, te reclamaban hace rato hahahaha
<raulhugo> esta vez al que más fuerza le estamos metiendo es al FLISOL COMAS
<raulhugo> va a realizarse en la municipalidad de comas
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  pero no fue lo mismo con  huascaran
<AlbertoPariona> en que lugar de comas sera
<raulhugo> el gerente de desarrollo humano, educacion y cultura es ACTIVISTA!
<AlbertoPariona> no, porque solo cambio de nombre
<AlbertoPariona> claro
<raulhugo> en el centro civico de la municipalidad de comas
<AlbertoPariona> si lo vi en su face
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  activista de q?
<Genelyk> comas .........................  ta lejitos de villa el salvador
<raulhugo> Genelyk,  de software libre
<Genelyk>  espero q terminen el tren pa ese tiempoo
<AlbertoPariona> koke contreras
<raulhugo> sep
<raulhugo> koke
<raulhugo> la cosa es que el ha abierto las puertas para que se ahga el flisol esta vez en la calle en una explanada
<Genelyk> el problema es q no hay nada contreto pa plantear algun municipio  para  insentivar el uso del  OS
<raulhugo> no tan academico y metido en una universidad
<raulhugo> si lo hay
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: luego  me pasas el link donde quedó colgado el log.
<raulhugo> no te acabo de decir que es la gente que no es de sistemas la que puede difundir mejor el uso de Software libre
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  DONDE  q nadie lo plasmado
<AlbertoPariona> el MED nos dio 3 CDs con fedora para ser instaladas en todas las Desktop de las Aulas de Innovacion
<Genelyk> yo decia  un plan creado por la comunidad
<Genelyk> fedora ?
<AlbertoPariona> si
<raulhugo> Genelyk, hombre, creo que está es la priemra vez, y nos toca bancarnos esa chamba!
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  y les dio capacitacion ?
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: se hubieran ahorrado mucho con Edubuntu: la distribucion basada en ubuntu para educacion
<Genelyk> o solo les dio el cd y dijo instalelon haber q pasa
<AlbertoPariona> cuando se instala, tienes 2 escritorios: gnome y sugar
<Genelyk> ivancp:  es no todos salen del cole y sigen con edubuntuuu
<AlbertoPariona> si lo isntalamos
 * Genelyk Opina q deberian ir a lo macho y  enseñar en los colegios SLACKWAREEEEEEE
<AlbertoPariona> los DAT son profesores con conocimientos en redes, conectividad vsat, etc
<ivancp> Genelyk: pero si saben a la perfeccion dota, counter y otras cojudeces
<Genelyk> ivancp: en los  coles no puedes jugar eso ....
<Genelyk> ademas dota es mas facil q  paint
<AlbertoPariona> no se puede
<AlbertoPariona> jugar
<raulhugo> Si se puede, otra cosa es que no se "deba"
<AlbertoPariona> pero en algunos colegio he visto instalado Goundbound
<AlbertoPariona> hace años claro
<ivancp> Genelyk: pero saliendo del cole son doctores en esos juegos... y dices que no van a poder con Edubuntu?
<Genelyk> de los 20  alumnos x clase q solo a uno le importe el os  ya se abra avanzado mucho
<AlbertoPariona> la distro que da el MED esta en su FTP
<raulhugo> el problema en los colegios no es el software, es la metodología de la enseñanza
<Genelyk> Genelyk:  es irrelevante lo q haga los alumnos saliendo del colee ,  solo es como deber  de la comunidad brindar la ayuda  para conocer el OPEN S
<ivancp> AlbertoPariona: por que han elegido fedora?
<Morell> AlbertoPariona, se puede descargar para probar?
<raulhugo> se usa la computadora para enseñar computación , lo que es totalmente aberrante
<AlbertoPariona> si esta en el FTP es free
<Morell> AlbertoPariona, tiene a la mano el enlace?
<AlbertoPariona> ftp.perueduca.edu.pe
<raulhugo> a mano el enlace?
<raulhugo> <AlbertoPariona> ftp.perueduca.edu.pe
<raulhugo> sep
<raulhugo> ese
<AlbertoPariona> ftp://ftp.perueduca.edu.pe/PeruEduca-PC/
<AlbertoPariona> esta en CD y DVD
<Morell> ok
<AlbertoPariona> Ivan, no se porque han elegido Fedora
<raulhugo> es
<Genelyk> solo xq es derivada de RED HAT
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> ai seguridad asi
<AlbertoPariona> en el colegio donde yo trabajo todas las computadoras tienen ubuntu
<raulhugo> por que  creo que las priemras versiones de sugar onstick estaban hechas bajo fedora
<AlbertoPariona> debe ser por lo de Red Hat
<viperhoot> AlbertoPariona: en el mio no pasan de windows xp jajajaj
<raulhugo> los idiotas seguro nunca supieron que ubuntu tambien lo tenia
<AlbertoPariona> en el proyecto de OLPC usan sugar
<AlbertoPariona> por el entorno que es mas intuitivo para los niños de primaria
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  yo e visto hoy  nstalando un laboratorio de compu,  de las 10 maquinas q toque  una tenia gNewSense
<viperhoot> esas cosas por acá no suenan
<viperhoot> con las justas y openoffice
<Genelyk> q tas en cajamarca?
<viperhoot> si
<Genelyk> mmm
<viperhoot> fácil se arma el flisol aqui con unos amigos, pero está en veremos
<AlbertoPariona> no son DAT uds??
<Genelyk> ya  iva a decir pa ir  reunirnos en VIVANDA
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  ?  DAT ?
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> dile a xander
<Genelyk> DIVISION DE ALTA TECNOLOGIA ?
<AlbertoPariona> jee, no
<Genelyk> tons a q dar
<Genelyk>  DAT ?
<Morell> :-D
<AlbertoPariona> Docente de Apoyo Tecnologico
<Genelyk> Delegacion de Anonymus Transistoria
<AlbertoPariona> son los que van a los colegios cuando le paso algo al server del colegio
<Genelyk>  A esa Dat
<AlbertoPariona> o estan desconfiguradas
<Genelyk> No ni idea
<Morell> Digital Audio Tape
<AlbertoPariona> o
<Genelyk> xD
<AlbertoPariona> ok, como hay varios profesores
<AlbertoPariona> pense que alguno era
<Genelyk> en los colegios q nacionales q yo voy a las juntas sus pcs prende   , dudo mucho q tengan algun server
<ricaldi> holas a todos
<AlbertoPariona> si hay servidores
<AlbertoPariona> ahora tienen Fedora, con Squid y moodle
<Genelyk> los nacionales ?
<AlbertoPariona> claro
<Morell> AlbertoPariona, asu!
<AlbertoPariona> desde el año 2004
<AlbertoPariona> eso era el programa huascaran
<Genelyk>  heyy x mi cono q yo  vivo a lo mucho
<Genelyk>  tienen laboratorio
<viperhoot> que tal ricaldi ;)
<raulhugo> AlbertoPariona, conoces a sandro marcone?
<AlbertoPariona> algunos colegios tenian Windows 2000 server, con ISA server
<Genelyk> ese AlbertoPariona programa huascaral solo era finta
<AlbertoPariona> claro en nuevo Director de DIGETE
<Genelyk>  yo estudie cuando se implemento en el año 2002
<Genelyk> en los colegios pilotos
<AlbertoPariona> claro, el problema era capacitacion
<Genelyk> mi colegio tenia en ese tiempo
<Genelyk>  128 kbps !!
<Genelyk>  de velocidad
<AlbertoPariona> se capacitaba a los docentes, ami me toco capacitar a varios profesores, pero tenia miendo agarrar el mouse
<AlbertoPariona> o que algo se malogre
<AlbertoPariona> los mas jovenes si aprendieron y los que tenia mucha voluntad
<viperhoot> ricaldi: puedes revisar aquí también: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/05/%23ubuntu-pe.html
<Genelyk> mi profe no fue capacitado, pero aprobechamos  los laboratorio pa  aprender diseño grafico en paint   jojojojojojo
<AlbertoPariona> los server que tenemos ahora dan internet a las laptop de primaria y secundaria
<Genelyk> ammm una pregunta asi suelta
<AlbertoPariona> ademas de moodle, proxy
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  para q sirve inter  para los alumnos ?
<raulhugo> bueno fugo gracias por la convrsa
<raulhugo>  nos leemos
<raulhugo> cualquier cosa por twitter @raulhugo o por correo raulhugo@apesol.org.pe encantado con ver el tema del flisol con los interesandos
<AlbertoPariona> usar la Web 2.0 para aprender
<AlbertoPariona> ok, Raul
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> nos vemos raulhugo hombre valiente
<AlbertoPariona> nos conocimos en la PUCP, creo
<viperhoot> raulhugo: ya estos días paso la voz si se arma un flisol en cajamarca ;)
<Genelyk>  q kiso instalar una webcam en 64 bits
<raulhugo> las bases estan en flisol.pe :D
<raulhugo> si ps
<raulhugo> es que mi AMD buldozer 4100 es 64bits ps :S
<AlbertoPariona> en la especializacion
<Genelyk> si soporta  32
<raulhugo> me gustaria conversar mas contigo alberto haber si hacemos más por la educaión
<raulhugo> si pero no puedo sacarle el jug a la maquina
<raulhugo> :s
<AlbertoPariona> Ok, Hugo
<Morell> raulhugo, qué tal funciona ubuntu en los nuevos buldozer?
<Genelyk> raulhugo:  haganlo como en  cadena de favores
<Genelyk>  capaciten un grupo y ese grupo q capacite a otros y asi sucesivamenteee
<raulhugo> Morell,  FUnciona de las mil maravillas,
<AlbertoPariona> eso se hace
<raulhugo> Morell, estoy super contento con mi procesador , puedo jugar dota en ubuntu mientras virtualizso 3 maquina con diferentes distros :D
<Morell> raulhugo, sí están muy buenos los nuevos Apus...
<Morell> pero no sé qué tan bien funcionan con Lignux..
<raulhugo> Genelyk, pronto haremos algo más que eso, pronto crearemos algo llamado Ayni :D
<Genelyk> ayni
<Genelyk> q eso ?????????????
<raulhugo> emulando a nuestro antiguos ancestros de pasada ;:D
<Genelyk> q es esooooooooo
<Genelyk>  ?
<raulhugo> mita mika ayni googlea :D
<raulhugo> :p
<Genelyk> algun plato tipico
<raulhugo> ahora si
<raulhugo> chaufaaa
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk>  tamales otro concepto q no tiene sentido
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona: pero ese grupo onta?
<AlbertoPariona> cual grupo
<roaksoax> viperhoot: haha como asi me reclaman?
<viperhoot> roaksoax: querían que metan un bot al irc, creo que tu tienes el control de la sala
<viperhoot> igual ya fue.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: hahaha
<Genelyk> wee wee
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona: dije x q no capacitan a un grupo
<Genelyk> y tu dijist eso se hace
<AlbertoPariona> haya
<AlbertoPariona> por parte del med, se capacita en el uso de la Web 2.0, software educativo
<Genelyk> web 2.0 ?
<Genelyk> como cuales ?
<AlbertoPariona> uso de blog, wiki, etc
<Genelyk> ah
<Genelyk> weno yo soy de la antigua XD donde los niños aprendian con libros
<AlbertoPariona> yo tambien
<Genelyk> ese metodo es mejor
<AlbertoPariona> en la universidad nos metian al constructivismo
<Genelyk> xq algunos niños no tendras las mismas posibilidades de todos
<AlbertoPariona> y en la realiadad se sigue con una educacion colonial
<Genelyk> asi q no todoas cuando salgan van a tener una pc asu alcance
<Morell> Genelyk, pero eso poco a poco va a  cambiar...
<AlbertoPariona> claro
<Morell> Genelyk, con iniciativas como el raspberry...
<AlbertoPariona> https://picasaweb.google.com/108431912470403083705/1erEventoDeSoftwareLibreKumamoto2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCKDFobiwhqyBOQ
<Genelyk> mmmmm
<Genelyk>  tanto como una buena eduacion es una buena salud !!!
<Genelyk>  yo apoyaria
<AlbertoPariona> si, lo acabo de ver en wikipedia
<Genelyk> mejor q abandonen los OLPC  y q entren los rasperry XD
<Morell> son mucho más baratos...
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk>  y  tiene solo lo justoo q necesitan
<Genelyk> claro si en el peru existiera alguna universidad de ingenieria, y su alumnos presentaran algun proyecto como el rasperry pero con linea wifi seria excelente
<Morell> el asunto va a ser la disponibilidad... creo que se podría decir que ni llegaron a salir...
<Morell> porque desaparecieron...
<AlbertoPariona> me estoy documentando del tema
<AlbertoPariona> estamos en contacto
<Genelyk> okzz
<Genelyk> nos vemos
<AlbertoPariona> ok
<Genelyk> yo toy en vagancia asi q mekedare un rato mas por aca
<Morell> AlbertoPariona, hasta luego...
<Genelyk> y ahora
<Morell> creo que hoy a batido record el canal ha habido 18 usuarios presentes :-D
<ivancp> Ese vento de kumamoto esta medio lleno
<Genelyk> hubo un tiempo  en q llegabamos a 21
<Morell> ese es un punto de vista optimista... :)
<ivancp> Genelyk: tenemos que ser miles
<Genelyk> ivancp:  naa
<Genelyk> lo q importa es calidad antes q cantidad
<ivancp> Genelyk: cuando seamos 100 espero que haya calidad
<ivancp> por que ni cantidad ni calidad (sin ser pesimista)
<Genelyk> creeme los q tan aqui  ya tienen tiempo en ubuntu
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> bueno aunq solo conosco a 5 del canal
 * Genelyk mientras haya uno q use ubuntu , existira ubuntu pe
<ivancp> pero usan ubuntu para probarlo
<Morell> pero se necesitan al menos 3 para formar el logo de Ubuntu :)
<Genelyk> Morell:  conoces a ForeverAlone , el la hace solo
<Genelyk> ivancp:  si no pruebas algo como saber site gustara
<ivancp> parece que nunca terminan de probarlo
<Genelyk> asi es ps no puede imponer  a otros a usarlo
<ivancp> Acabo de visitar la pagina del LoCo  Team  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe   y resulta que hace un año que esta pendiente mi aceptacion
<Morell> la costumbre de usar el otro SO omnipresente es muy fuerte en Perú...
<ivancp> Genelyk: el asunto es USAR
<ivancp> pucha que el LoCo team de ubuntu tiene 30 usuarios pendientes
<Genelyk> ivancp:  cumpliste todo los requisitos ?
<Genelyk> raro xq desde el 2010 ya no habia eventos :S de ubuntu pe
<Genelyk> una q otra aparicion esporadica
<ivancp> Dejame ver.... no recuerdo hace cuanto nice esa solicitud
<Genelyk> pero cumpliste los requisitos?
<ivancp> deje mi solicitud el 2011-04-26 ... y nadie se ha dignado siquiera en RECHAZAR mi postulacion
<ivancp> esta jodido
<Genelyk> pero cumpliste los requisitos?
<ivancp> hay un mensaje que dice: "Proposed members may be approved or declined by a team administrator. "
<ivancp> hay como 30 huevones que esperan algo que parece que no van a recibir
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> para ser miembro oficial
<ivancp> Genelyk: creo que si cumplo: calzo 40, miro 1.69  soy cholazo...
<Genelyk>  necesitas  los requisitos
<ivancp> pucha debe ser eso
<Genelyk>  debes haber ayudado o participado en 5 eventos
<Genelyk>  debes colaborar de forma continua minimo no se q tiempo
<ivancp> mierda! pero ni siquiera han organizado 1 solo evento este año
<Genelyk> firmar el COD
<Genelyk> luego
<Genelyk>  mandar tu peticion
<Genelyk>  ala lista
<Genelyk>  y q el council lo acepte
<ivancp> creo que esto va a ser una reverenda perdida de tiempo.... voy a quedarme hasta abril a ver que pasa
<Genelyk> ivancp:  con esa aptitud  no llegaras lejos
<Genelyk> :S
<ivancp> El council? "Proposed members may be approved or declined by a team administrator. "
<Genelyk> yo espere  2 años
<Genelyk> :S
<Morell> el que la sigue... la consigue...
<Genelyk> eso es cierto Morell
<Genelyk> el council local
<Genelyk>  dante, michael, andres, nicolas y  gonzalo
<Genelyk> ellos aprueban
<ivancp> haber si los encuentran
<ivancp> realmente es tan elitista ser miembro de una comunidad open?
<ivancp> con menos requisitos me atracaron como miembro de MySQL
<Genelyk> mmm
<ivancp> y nunca me han pedido tanto... ni que pagaran por ser miembro...
<Genelyk>  y q necesidad tienes para ser miembro oficiall?
<ivancp> ninguna chochera... yo solo queria apoyar a una iniciativa libre... y me acabo de dar cuenta que no atracan a cualquiera... uno tiene que esperar por lo menos DOS AÑOS!
<Genelyk> eso
<ivancp> ESO ES CIERTO
<Genelyk>  no es asi
<ivancp> pero tu me digiste que esperaste DOS años... y en que eventos (y cuantos ) haz participado'
<ivancp> ?
<Genelyk> yo como en 6
<Genelyk> o 7
<Genelyk> ni me acuerdo
<Genelyk> yo apoyo xq me gusta
<ivancp> Genelyk: y seguramente eres al unico que le gusta... chochera a todos nos gusta ayudar y aportar con algo... pero con estas trabas... quitan las gnas
<Genelyk> naaaaa
<Genelyk>  actuas mas como interesado x el reconocimiento
<ivancp> Genelyk: en ningun momento he pedido que me den un cargo o responsabilidad (ni me interesa)
<Morell> tal vez no deberías desanimarte y cuando seas miembro puedas hacer algo para que las cosas se aceleren...
<Genelyk> noay diferencia ya e dije entre un persoa normal con uno aceptado
<ivancp> bueno veamos que pasa
<Genelyk> Morell:  no necesariamene
<Genelyk>  si perteneces alguna comunidad estudiantil puedes fomenar mas eventos
<Morell> Genelyk, bueno al menos que no desespere...
<Genelyk> si ps
<ivancp> Morell: desanimado no estoy, pero si alguien quiere ayudar a una comunidad (sin pedir nada a cambio) deberia ser (por lo menos) aceptado
<Genelyk>  ni q  fuera a grran cosa
<Genelyk> solo ayuda sin esperar ser acetdo
<Genelyk> eso el tiemo lo decide
<Genelyk> mare mi ecado se jodio
<ivancp> Genelyk: tienes razon, no es gran cosa
<Genelyk> tons xq te desesperas y pides ser aceptado
<ivancp> Genelyk: quisiera que leas el log... recien me di cuenta que apliqué hace meses
<Genelyk> meses
<Genelyk> mmm
<ivancp> Genelyk: asistí a la reunion de hoy pensando que era un grupo nuevo
<Genelyk> yo  ayude y  colaboraba
<ivancp> Genelyk: casi un año
<Genelyk> al final me di cuenta q tenia todos los requisitos sin querer
<Genelyk> asi q me aplike noma
<Genelyk> nunk exigi ni dije si no me aceptan no ayudo
<ivancp> Genelyk: tamare que parte no entendiste
<ivancp> Genelyk: carajo en que momento dije que no ayudaria?
<Morell> take easy...
 * ivancp odia a los pitufos
<Genelyk> mmmmmmm
<Genelyk> asu tas muy alterado
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-06
<rpaulinich> saludos
<RODO__> OK
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-09
<zopi> hola alguien en el canal activo??
<zopi> necesito ayuda?
<zopi> olzzzz
<zopi> ola jose
<zopi> lordon m4v
<zopi> alguien me puede ayudar
<zopi> quiero contactarme con el equipo de ubunto en peru
<zopi> alguien sabe de eso?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-11
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmmm
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-05
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: anda al colegio oe!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ya me quite, fui una hora :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo tengo todos los permisos de shapado
<SergioMeneses> asi q podemos personalizarlo como queramos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> por eso no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> ya esta la programacion q es lo mas complejo solo le falta algo mas de diseño
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro, basicamente es hacer nuestro propio deploy y mandar es.askubuntu.com o fr.askubuntu.com, cosas asi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro... pero ya tenemos la base que es lo mas dificil de hacer
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> eso seria de gran ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: alguien le habla en #ubuntu-charlas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, andaba almorzando :S
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<SergioMeneses> jejeje hay escribi
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-09
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola, digame
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para solicitar material de system76 se hace por el contact que tienen en la pagina o me dirijo a alguien especial?... hoy me preguntaron eso y quede perdido jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> emma@system76.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> sino que hoy ellos publicaron algo de solicitar material hoy y por eso me preguntaron
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es el mismo material que ya tienen ustedes, no hay mas
<SergioMeneses> si stikers
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viste la camisa de Lyz!!!
<SergioMeneses> me dieron ganas de estampar una jaja
<SergioMeneses> pero primero a estudiar juju porq sino epic fail
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo una
<JoseeAntonioR> la tengo puesta ahora mismo
<SergioMeneses> :OOOOOOOOO
<SergioMeneses> donde la conseguiste!!!
 * SergioMeneses se rasca la cabeza
<JoseeAntonioR> SCaLEx10
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una shop online?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, un event
<JoseeAntonioR> o
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-03
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, roaksoax zerick http://ubuconla.org/
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-06
<jose> roaksoax: supongo que ahora invitaras un cafe con la tarjeta negra
<roaksoax> jose: haha cual tarjeta negra?
<roaksoax> :)
<jose> no les dan tarjeta negra a los engineering managers? :P
<jose> afaik jono tiene una
<roaksoax> si pero yo no tengo todavia
<jose> yo ire por esos lares en octubre, asi que ya habra :P
<roaksoax> haha ok
<jose> roaksoax: hey, por casualidad, sabes de alguna conferencia de linux en florida que sea en sept/oct?
<roaksoax> jose: no realmente...
<jose> bueno
<juanmontoya> ayer bajé la daily de ubuntu 14.4 para ver las novedades y veo que todavía no están ahí. Todavía no publican una beta oficial donde los menús ya estén en la barra de título y no en la parte superior de la pantalla.
<jose> pues eso se configura en behaviour
<juanmontoya> :O ya está?
<juanmontoya> probaré en la noche que llegue a la casa.
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-07
<cristguti> hola alguien me puede orientar,tengo una laptop asus q400a y no puedo instalar ubunto 12.04 lts junto w7
<cristguti> bueno si alguien tiene una respuesta dejar el msj al correo cristhian.g.a@hotmail.com gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-08
<shapord> Buenas noches con todos
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-09
<jack___> buenos dias a todos
<jack___> soy nuevo en este chat, pero ya con más de 7 años siendo usuario linux
<jack___> y escribiendo desde la selva amazonica del perú
#ubuntu-pe 2015-03-04
<ddi4z> jose: hola hola, estás?
<jose> o/
<ddi4z> ahora si !
#ubuntu-pe 2015-03-08
<kursos> me puede decir alguien donde en Lima dan cursos presenciales de GNU/Linux? Nada de cursos virtuales por internet
#ubuntu-pe 2016-03-08
<neyder_> \o
